# x86 regiert die Welt



## Marbus16 (16. März 2008)

Heutzutage gibt es schon mehrere x64 CPU-Generationen, doch noch haben die x64 OSse es nicht wirklich zu den OEMs geschafft.

Selbst Apple setzt afair noch auf x86 für ihre Intel-Macs - da fragt man sich, ob denn x86 auf lange Sicht im Endkundenmarkt erhalten bleibt und alles andere wegbügelt.

Was meint ihr dazu?

(Achtung: Ich beziehe mich mit meinen Aussagen nur auf den Endkundenmarkt in Form des Komplett-PC-Käufers, soweit nicht anders geschrieben)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

x86 wird auch in alle anderen Bereiche vordringen und alles andere Verdrängen!

im Supercomputer Markt dominiert x86, kleinere Geräte sind bisher verschont geblieben, aber nur weil weder AMD noch Intel oder Via Bemühungen zeigten, in diesen Bereich einzusteigen, bis vor kurzem (Silverthorne oder so)


----------



## exa (16. März 2008)

ich finds echt krass, weil es eben schon seit 4 jahren x64 prozzis gibt, warum gint es immer noch nur so wenige x64 programme (mal abgesehen von spielen, wo man allerdings auch noch wieit hinterher ist)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2008)

Da kannst dich bei Intel bedanken, die ja lange Zeit nur x86 Prozessoren im Programm hatten, gerade die Core Duo und Dothans/Banias waren ein Klotz...

Kannst auch damit rechnen das Intel dafür verantwortlich zu machen ist, das M$ Vista noch als x86 Version brachte...


----------



## Marbus16 (17. März 2008)

hach, du mal wieder mit deinen intel verschwörungstheorien 

MS war schwer auf den x64 Kurs zu bringen, dafür kannst dich eigentlich bei intel bedanken, denn ich glaube nur für AMD hätten die keine x64 Edition aufgelegt


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

Naja, das haben wir durchaus M$ zu verdanken, die sollen wohl Intel 'angezickt' haben und verlauten lassen, das sie nur eine 64bit Version von Windows vermarkten würden.


AMD können wir schonmal verdanken das man diesen ollen Haufen von EPIC nicht ertragen müssen (das wär wirklich übel gewesen), allgemein hätte AMD die 64bit Erweiterung mit dem T-Bred bringen müssen...


----------



## Bokill (17. März 2008)

*AW: x86 regiert doch nicht die Welt*

Desktop ist nicht alles:

Klick

Auch wenn Intel nun den Silverthorne hat, es geht noch genügsamer mit MIPS, ARM (oder sonst noch was).

Und IBM steht nach wie vor gut im SuperComputermarkt mit dem Power6 und seinem Cell (auch Powerarchitektur) in Hybridsystemen. Sun könnte da sogar 2008/2009 wieder kommen mit ihren Niagara II, Victoria Falls und dem Rock.

Was die z-Serie von IBM angeht, die werden für Banken und Versicherungen verbaut ... da ist noch lange kein x86-Ersatz denkbar.

Also wann das Anfangsposting "nur" den Desktop-Markt meint, dann mag ja die Dominanz von x86 ja stimmen.
Es macht aber keinen Sinn da noch in x86 und x86-64 zu unterscheiden, da sowohl AMD, als auch Intel alle x86-CPU-Zukunftsdesigns ab 2008 mit x86-64 auf den Markt bringen werden.
Ja sogar VIA wird mit dem Isiah auf x86-64 springen ... völlig egal, ob nun wenig oder viel 64 Bit Betriebssysteme vom normalen Konsumenten genutzt werden.

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------



## Player007 (17. März 2008)

Ich glaube, dass sich die x86 CPUs nicht mehr sooooo lange auf dem Markt halten, weil die Vorteile von 64Bit immer wichtiger werden.
Hat man ja schon am RAM gesehen, 4GB lohnen sich ja jetzt erst richtig. Wenn es bald 8GB Ram gibt, dann werden alle 64Bit kaufen, dann werden auch viele Programme auf 64Bit laufen. Es muss nur der passende Impuls kommen

Gruß


----------



## DOTL (17. März 2008)

*AW: x86 regiert doch nicht die Welt*



Bokill schrieb:


> Was die z-Serie von IBM angeht, die werden für Banken und Versicherungen verbaut ... da ist noch lange kein x86-Ersatz denkbar.


 
Wobei du das nicht pauschalisieren darf. Selbst im Embedded-Sektor gibt es Bereiche in denen durchaus Bestrebungen mehr "moderene" x86 Architektur einzusetzen. Das gilt insbesondere auch für den Bankensektor. Schau dir zum Beispiel typische Automaten an. Eine Vielzahl von diesen läuft über Linux beziehungsweise auch Windows-Systeme.
Aber klar, für Großrechner und Datenbanksysteme nutzt man meist andere Technologien.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2008)

Aber sind denn die Produktionskosten für x64 CPUs größer als x86 CPUs, oder steckt da wie bei Blu-Ray einfach nur die Industrie dahinter?


----------



## Bokill (17. März 2008)

*AW: x86 regiert doch nicht die Welt*



DOTL schrieb:


> Wobei du das nicht pauschalisieren darf. Selbst im Embedded-Sektor gibt es Bereiche in denen durchaus Bestrebungen mehr "moderene" x86 Architektur einzusetzen. Das gilt insbesondere auch für den Bankensektor. ...


@Lieber DOTL du rührst da Dinge zusammen, die keinesfalls zusammengehören.

Die z-Serie ist alles, nur eben nicht Embeddded.

Wenn überhaupt der Begriff "Schwere Eisen" auf Grossrechner zutrifft, ... dann auf die Mutter aller Enterprise-Rechner. Da reden wir von Hochverfügbarkeit, da reden wir von Redundanz, da reden wir von Kompatibelität zum zOS, da reden wir von COBOL.

Natürlich nutzen Banken auch x86-Rechner. Natürlich nutzen sie automatisierte Kassensysteme. Die Datensätze basieren aber eben auf jene Enterprise-Rechner der z-Klasse.

Oder ein Institut hatte sich irgendwann man auf Solaris mit SPARC eingeschossen, oder auf PowerPC. Die sind nach vielfältigen Überlegungen meistens dann doch auf der Stammarchitektur geblieben, weil ein Wechsel auf eine andere Hardware mit zu viel Risiken behaftet ist.

Bankautomaten für das Endkundengeschäft sind hingegen ein "Wegwerfartikel". Hier sind Banken durchaus bereit alle 4 bis 5 Jahre die Abschreibungsfristen voll auszuschöpfen, oder sogar schon vor der Zeit auszutauschen (wegen der Sicherheit). Hier findet man in der Tat x86-basierte Rechner vor.

Was die Rechner am Schalter angeht. Gerade hier hat sich der "Thin Client" eingebürgert. Das ist so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Windows-Vista-Rechnern. Hier findet man eine bunte Gemengelage von diversen Low-Power-Prozessoren vor, weil die Hauptrechenarbeit am Terminal im Hintergrund gemacht wird. Der "Thin Client" ist quasi nur für die Tastatureingaben und Bilddarstellung zuständig. Eine "natürlich" Domäne für x86 sehe ich hier auch nicht.

MFG Bobo(2008)


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2008)

Ich glaube hier in dem Thread gibts noch ein Missverständnis bezgl. der Begrifflichkeiten. Ein paar reden von x86 im Vergleich zu anderen Architekturen, andere meinen x86-32 vs x86-64 (was glaubich im Startposting auch gemeint war).
Insgesamt macht x86 deutlich an Boden gut, z.b. beim Itanium-Artikel bei Wikipedia gibts einen Graphen über Marktanteile im Großrechnerbereich, da sieht man recht gut, wie sich x86 breit macht seit ca 2003 und die anderen Architekturen verdrängt.



			
				Bokill schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich nutzen Banken auch x86-Rechner. Natürlich nutzen sie automatisierte Kassensysteme. Die Datensätze basieren aber eben auf jene Enterprise-Rechner der z-Klasse.


Datensätze basieren auf rechnern? Banken nutzen afaik verteilte relationale Datenbanken. Das ist ja eine Abstrahierung, die Daten werden anwendungsspezifisch gespeichert, je nach DB-Software (Oracle, IBM DB2 und derlei Kram, nehme ich mal an).
Ich denke, welche Hardware da unterliegend zum Einsatz kommt, ist flexibel.

BTW: Wenn die Watt- und Leistungsangaben bei http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...08/maerz/intels_benchmarks_atom_silverthorne/ stimmen, hat ARM Konkurrenz durch Silverthorne. Aber die Folien sind aus Intels Feder und insofern subjektiv.


----------



## Bokill (17. März 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> ... Datensätze basieren auf rechnern? Banken nutzen afaik verteilte relationale Datenbanken. Das ist ja eine Abstrahierung, die Daten werden anwendungsspezifisch gespeichert, je nach DB-Software (Oracle, IBM DB2 und derlei Kram, nehme ich mal an).
> Ich denke, welche Hardware da unterliegend zum Einsatz kommt, ist flexibel. ...


 Natürlich nützt die Hardware gar nichts, wenn keine Programme dafür genutzt werden. 

IBM hat sogar für die z-Serie und dem Power6 die DFP-Einheit entwickelt, die ganz gezielt Dezimale Zahlen im Bereich der Datenbankensoftware unterstützt.



> ...  Insgesamt macht x86 deutlich an Boden gut, ...


 Was reine x86-Prozessoren angeht, da wird x86 zunehmend unbedeutend. Auch der Silverthorne und der Isaiah werden die x86-64 Instruktionen verstehen.

In wie weit x86-Software unwichtig wird, das ist eine ganz andere Frage.

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass sich die x86 CPUs nicht mehr sooooo lange auf dem Markt halten, weil die Vorteile von 64Bit immer wichtiger werden.


Öhm, Player, auch *AMD64* _IST_ x86!
x86 ist nicht nur 32bit, sondern auch seit etwa 5 Jahren 64bittig.



Bokill schrieb:


> Desktop ist nicht alles:
> 
> Klick
> 
> Auch wenn Intel nun den Silverthorne hat, es geht noch genügsamer mit MIPS, ARM (oder sonst noch was).


Ja, _noch_, die Frage ist doch nur, wie lange noch?

Diese Generation haben sie noch eine Schonfrist bekommen, bei Mobilen Telefonen, bei der nächsten Generation könnte sich das aber schon ändern...




Bokill schrieb:


> Und IBM steht nach wie vor gut im SuperComputermarkt mit dem Power6 und seinem Cell (auch Powerarchitektur) in Hybridsystemen. Sun könnte da sogar 2008/2009 wieder kommen mit ihren Niagara II, Victoria Falls und dem Rock.


soo gut stehen die nun auch wieder nicht da...

Klar, es gibt noch einen Markt und man kann die CPUs richtig teuer verkaufen, allerdings besteht hier ein Software und Compilerproblem!!

Sprich die Compiler sind nicht soo ultrahochoptimiert, wie es für x86 der Fall ist.
Die Softwareentwickelr für die entspechenden Systeme wachsen auch nicht auf Bäumen, die muss auch meist noch selbst entwickelt werden, für x86 gibts hingegen so ziemlich alles was wir uns vorstellen können.

Auch hier eher Nachteile für die non x86 Rechenwerke...



Bokill schrieb:


> Also wann das Anfangsposting "nur" den Desktop-Markt meint, dann mag ja die Dominanz von x86 ja stimmen.


Ich sehe das anders, die Dominanz von x86 wird sich auch auf andere Bereiche ausweiten!

Ganz einfach weils eine undendliche Zahl an Anwendungen schon für x86 gibt, jeder kann theoretisch für x86 entwickeln, da jeder so ein Teil zuhaus stehen hat...

Sprich die mangelnde Verbreitung ist ein Problem für 'die anderen'...



Bokill schrieb:


> Es macht aber keinen Sinn da noch in x86 und x86-64 zu unterscheiden, da sowohl AMD, als auch Intel alle x86-CPU-Zukunftsdesigns ab 2008 mit x86-64 auf den Markt bringen werden.
> Ja sogar VIA wird mit dem Isiah auf x86-64 springen ... völlig egal, ob nun wenig oder viel 64 Bit Betriebssysteme vom normalen Konsumenten genutzt werden.


Das sehe ich auch so, bei 32bit sollte man vielleicht eher von i686 oder IA32 sprechen...

Neue 32bit CPUs wirds NICHT mehr geben, von keinem Hersteller!


MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Aber sind denn die Produktionskosten für x64 CPUs größer als x86 CPUs, oder steckt da wie bei Blu-Ray einfach nur die Industrie dahinter?


Nein, das ist kaum der Rede wert, einzig die Alus müssen etwas breiter werden.

Die FPU/SSE Einheit arbeitet seit ewigkeiten mit 64bit, hier kommt nur die Möglichkeit 64bit Werte auszugeben hinzu, 64bit Pointer, alles in allem ist das alles kaum der Rede wert.

Aus dem Grunde gibts auch nur dann einen deutlichen Vorsprung von 64bit Prozessoren wenn man auch 64bit Integer Werte braucht, Packer oder verschlüsselungen wären solche Kandidaten und das auch gleich in Größen von 50% und mehr...
Bei FPU/SSE Berechnungen kanns kaum 'nen Vorteil geben weil die eben mit 64bit Werten hantiert, teilweise sogar schon mit 128bit Werten...


Ein größerer Unterschied ist die FPU, die zumindest unter WIndows x64 entsorgt wurde, ganz zum leidwesen mancher Wissenschaftler (da ja maximal 80bit genauigkeit möglich waren)


----------



## Bokill (17. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ... Ja, _noch_, die Frage ist doch nur, wie lange noch?
> 
> Diese Generation haben sie noch eine Schonfrist bekommen, bei Mobilen Telefonen, bei der nächsten Generation könnte sich das aber schon ändern ...


 Da kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Diverse MIPS und ARM-Designs benötigen schon jetzt sehr wenig Strom, wo x86 (und x86-64) noch hinwollen.



> soo gut stehen die nun auch wieder nicht da ...
> 
> Klar, es gibt noch einen Markt und man kann die CPUs richtig teuer verkaufen, allerdings besteht hier ein Software und Compilerproblem!


 COBOL und die z-Serie waren schon am Markt, da gruben deine Eltern noch im Sandkasten rum.
Von daher stellt sich nicht die Frage nach Software und Compilern. Für den Zweck wofür die z-Serie da ist, da gibt es entsprechende Tools.

Schon alleine die Anwesenheit von Dezimallogik und die stärkste Kryproengine überhaupt zeigt wofür der z6-Prozessor gut ist. Das witzige ist, dass sogar ein Spielepublisher mit dem Gedanken spielt für Spiele-Server diese z-Serie zu verwenden. Der Vorteil liegt darin begründet, das nicht jeder Feld und Wiesen-Hacker diese Rechner mal so eben unterwandern kann.

Im Grunde genommen hat man so gesehen einen guten Grund eben nicht alles auf x86 auszurichten. Klar, wer wirklich gut programmieren kann, der kann sich in jede Architektur hineinfrickeln. 



> ... die mangelnde Verbreitung ist ein Problem für 'die anderen' ...


 Seit wann sind Mobiltelefone, DSL-Modems, High-Definition-Receiver eine seltene Gerätegattung mit abnehmender Gerätezahl?

Ganz im Gegenteil. In vielen Teilbereichen des Halbleitermarktes wachsen diese Sparten noch viel schneller als der klassische PC-Markt.
Wenn Intel es tatsächlich gelingen sollte mit dem Silverthorne ein Stück dieser Wachstumsdynamik mitzunehmen, muss dass nicht den Tod von MIPS, ARM und anderen Architekturen bedeuten. Es kann auch durchaus auch einen Markt für Alle geben ... solange hohe Wachstumsraten erzielt werden.

Im Grunde genommen sind die aktuellen "Non-x86"-Konsolen von Sony und Microsoft auch potenzielle Desktop-Systeme.
Von der Rechenleistung reichen diese mehr als aus auch damit Briefe zu schreiben und mal ne Mail abzuschicken.
Die "Gefahr" liegt für den klassischen x86-PC darin, dass Microsoft und Sony (und auch Nintendo) bereit sind die Hardware für eine Anlaufphase sehr hoch zu subventionieren. Die späteren Gewinne kommen dann über die Spiele und die Lizenzen von Spielen.



> ... Ein größerer Unterschied ist die FPU, die zumindest unter Windows x64 entsorgt wurde, ganz zum Leidwesen mancher Wissenschaftler ...


 Na ja ... ob Windows, oder gar Windows Vista in 64 Bit das Wissenschaftsbetriebssystem schlechthin ist, darf man mal in Abrede stellen. 

Für derartiges Technisches SuperComputing hat man schon länger sehr gerne Linux-Derivate genommen. Abgesehen davon gibt es aber tatsächlich Bemühungen einen Gleitkommastandard in 128 Bit zu definieren.

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------



## tarnari (18. März 2008)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht viel Ahnung von Befehlssätzen, ihren möglichen Konkurrenten und Nachfolgern. Aber ich denke, es ist wie in jeder Technologie.
Es kommt auf jeden Fall etwas neues, das wird womöglich abwärtskompatibel gemacht, und schon haben wir den Übergang.
Sicherlich werdet ihr eher wissen, was das sein könnte! Aber zu spekulieren, dass ein vorhandener Standard ewig erhalten bleibt, ist ziemlich unrealistisch, wie mir scheint...
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2008)

Ich halte die x86 Technologie für einen Krückstock. Die RISC Technologie ist da durch sparsamkeit besser. Nur hat es diese leider nicht in den Massenmarkt geschafft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2008)

Naja, dazu muss man auch sagen, das x86 von vielen Leuten schlechter geredet wird als es ist!

Wenn ich mir mal 'nen PowerPC G4 nehme und den mitm P3 vergleiche, dann schauts fürn G4 nicht unbedingt gut aus, das Teil ist einfach nur 'ne lahme krücke.

Dazu kommt, das die Compiler für x86 quasi perfekt sind, da kann man kaum noch was optimieren.

Du siehst, die Architektur, in der am meisten Geld gesteckt wird, wird am Ende auch überleben, zumal der Punkt mit RISC und sparsamer einfach Blödsinn ist!!

Heutzutage ist die ISA einfach nur ein Befehlssatz, no more...


----------



## Bokill (18. März 2008)

*wirtschaftspolitische x86-Beschränkung*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ... Du siehst, die Architektur, in der am meisten Geld gesteckt wird, wird am Ende auch überleben, zumal der Punkt mit RISC und sparsamer einfach Blödsinn ist ...


 Du verstehst mich völlig falsch. 

Ich stimme dir zu, dass Architekturen besonders gedeihen können, wenn sie permanent mit Investitionen gefördert werden.

Mir geht es _nicht_ um CISC vs RISC. 

Ich orientiere mich an die am Markt verfügbaren Prozessoren und SoC. Und dort bieten eine kaum noch zu zählende Zahl an MIPS- und ARM-Derivaten echte Low-Power Geräte an, die AMD und Intel bislang noch gar nicht geliefert haben. 

* Der Witz an ARM- und MIPS-Produkten* ist ja, dass sie in Lizenz von den verschiedenen Halbleiterfirmen immer wieder leicht in ihren Microarchitekturen abgewandelt und vor allem in ihren Einsatzzweck angepasst werden können, wichtig ist, dass lediglich die "Reinheit des Instruktionssatzes" beachtet wird.
Nur ARM hat die Hand auf den Instruktionssatz zu ihren ARM-Lizenzkernen, so wie MIPS die Hand schützend über ihre MIPS-Lizenzkerne hält (-> *Kompatibelität*).
Es geht um das Vermarktungs/Geschäftsmodell ... NICHT nicht um die Microarchitektur dahinter. Genau deswegen, _wegen der individuellen Anpassung_ an die jeweiligen Endgeräte, sind die verschiedenen ARM- und MIPS-Produkte so verbrauchsgünstig.

* Im Grunde genommen* zeigen die PowerPC-Konsolen mit Microsofts Xenon und Sonys Cell ja, dass sie als "Allesfresser" und "Alleskönner" ebenso echte Stromfresser sind.
* Mir vorzuwerfen* ich behaupte einfach, RISC sei grundsätzlich sparsamer, _stimmt so nicht_. Ich betrachte ganz konkret die fertigen Chips und Produkte und da sind angepasste MIPS-, ARM-Produkte heute nun mal die Messlatte für AMD und Intel.

* Auch AMD und Intel könnten*, _wenn sie nur wollten_, in Lizenz die verschiedenen x86-Kerne vermarkten. Es ist ja nicht so, dass AMD und Intel kaum verschiedene Microarchitetkuren zu bieten haben. AMD und Intel wollen aber *eben nicht* die Blaupausen verkaufen/lizensieren, sondern bis einschliesslich zum fertigen Prozessor an der gesamten Wertschöpfungskette teilhaben.

Das ist eine ökonomische wirtschaftspolitische Beschränkung von x86-Produkten, keine technische.

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------



## violinista7000 (27. April 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Heutzutage gibt es schon mehrere x64 CPU-Generationen, doch noch haben die x64 OSse es nicht wirklich zu den OEMs geschafft.
> 
> Selbst Apple setzt afair noch auf x86 für ihre Intel-Macs - da fragt man sich, ob denn x86 auf lange Sicht im Endkundenmarkt erhalten bleibt und alles andere wegbügelt.
> 
> ...



Zurück zum Hauptthema!!!

Also, ich persönlich bin der Meinung, Microsoft sollte der Vista von Anfang an nur in der 64 bit Version mit volle Unterstützung für 32 bit herausbringen... Es ist jedoch eine Frage des Geldes. Ein System für 64 bit ist _*TEURER*_ als ein System für 32, und das nicht nur von der Komponentenauswahl sondern auch von der Programierung 

Nur eine echt _*winzige*_ Minderheit kann sich leisten ein mal pro Jahr sein PC Aufzurüsten, die Meisten kaufen ein Komplett PC für mehrere Jahre, da es nicht nur billiger sonder einfacher ist, man hat normalerweise keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme Hardwareseitig. Abgesehen davon dass in viele Länder gibt es noch viele PCs der Pentium I, II oder III Generation die noch seine Dienste leisten sollen...  und *DIE SIND DIE UNGLAUBLICH GRÖßE MEHRHEIT.*

Die andere Seite wäre die Ökologischeseite, es ich nicht besonders Umweltschönend über 100 millionen PCs innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Jahren zu ersetzen oder aufzurüsten alleine wegen 64 bit Systeme, trotz alle Vorteile...

Ich habe sogar gelesen dass der neue Windows 7 noch eine 32 bit Version bekommen wird.   Wenn das so ist, können wir ruhig lange warten bis endlich die 64 bit Version Standard ist, und dann werden wir wahrscheinlich über die Standardisierung der 128 bit Version diskutieren. Wir sollen nicht vergessen dass erst mit der Einführung des Vista sind Alle 16 bit api aus dem Programm weggeworfen...

Oder?

Grüße!


----------



## SeoP (2. Mai 2008)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar gelesen dass der neue Windows 7 noch eine 32 bit Version bekommen wird.


 
ich habe zwar zu 95% keine Ahnung um was es hier exakt im Topic geht, da mir dafuer der Background fehlt, aber fuer M$ Seven 32-bit gibt es mE eine schlichte Erklaerung:

Einhergehend mit der zukuenftigen (weiter-)Entwicklung von X86-32 Rechnern, wird eine Erweiterung von Firmen*hardware* stetig voranschreiten, da deren Equipment nach 3-7 Jahren abgeschrieben ist. 

Meist ist es jedoch so, dass die Software, die ein Unternehmen nutzt, ueber laengere Jahre/Jahrzehnte bestand halten muss, da die Firma 1.) darauf eingeschossen ist, und 2.) eine Neuimplementierung von Firmensoftware einen ganzen Sack Zeit & Geld kostet (Software/Einarbeitung/Fehlerbehebung/Geschaeftsausfaelle)...jedenfalls um ein vielfaches hoeher als irgendwann schlichtweg ein neues Betriebssystem zu benutzen, dass in Kombination mit der alten Firmen-Software einwandfrei harmoniert,schneller und somit effizienter ist *und *daraus resultierend, keine Mehrkosten sowie Betriebswirtschaftliche Ausfaelle schafft. 

Ich vermute einfach mal, der wirtschaftliche Nutzen setzt sich hier vor das technisch (theoretisch genauso guenstige) Machbare von 64-bit.
Ein Firmen office PC braucht einfach keine 4Gib RAM


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Mai 2008)

ich glaube nicht das X86 die welt regieren wird (und es wird bestimmt noch etwas dauern bis die 64bit version des x86 standards auch in alle anwendungen eingezogen ist)

Der Grund ist ganz simpel. Warum nur ein Einheitsdesign haben, wenn in Spezialfällen, Spezialdesigns einfach mal wesentlich effizienter sind?

Sieht man doch auch beim, Ram im Serverbereich wird einfach mal registered/fb ram eingesetzt weil er dort effizienter ist als unregistered unbuffered ram. Trotzdessen ist solcher registered/fb ram äußerst rar im Homeuserbereich... Da es da auf andere Dinge ankommt....


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Der Grund ist ganz simpel. Warum nur ein Einheitsdesign haben, wenn in Spezialfällen, Spezialdesigns einfach mal wesentlich effizienter sind?


Weil die Software dafür billig ist!

Stell dir mal ein mobiles Telefon auf Basis einer x86(-64) CPU mit mobilen Windows vor, was darauf alles laufen wird...


----------



## riedochs (12. Mai 2008)

Da kenn ich jetzt schon die Dialogboxen: Sind Sie sicher das Sie 110 anrufen wollen?


----------



## Bokill (12. Mai 2008)

*Flexibles, billiges x86-64 und Microsoft überall?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil die Software dafür billig ist!
> 
> Stell dir mal ein mobiles Telefon auf Basis einer x86(-64) CPU mit mobilen Windows vor, was darauf alles laufen wird ...


 Wer braucht ein Handy mit einer Laufzeit von einer halben Stunde?

Zur Zeit sind x86-64 Prozessoren absurd hoch im Strombedarf, als dass man auch nur daran denken kann ein Handy damit zu entwerfen.

Abgesehen davon stimmt dein Einwurf nicht generell, dass Software billig ist. Wenn Institute Rechencluster installiert haben, dann kostet deren Lizenzpflege für Software oftmals mehr, als was sie anfangs für Hardware ausgegeben haben und noch werden.
Das hat mir jemand vom Fraunhofer Institut vor wenigen Tagen mal gestanden.

Und zum Handy nochmal ... Wie soll denn ein derartiges Handy aussehen? AMD und Intel vergeben nun mal keine Kern-Lizenzen, damit andere Hersteller damit ein System on Chip ("SoC") entwerfen können.

Das schöne an einem SoC ist, dass man die Hardware so kompakt und sparsam entwerfen kann. Das lohnt sich durchaus, weil Handys in Millionenauflage entworfen werden. Die pro Stück-Kosten werden damit erheblich gesenkt.
Hat man dann seine Betriebssystem- und Software-Module entworfen, dann können die von Generation zu Generation weiterverwendet und weiterentwickelt werden.

Ich sehe noch lange keine alles dominierende x86-Macht, welches alles plattwalzt in den IT-Märkten .
Ganz im Gegenteil, allerorten sind angepasste SoC in unseren Alltagsgeräten drin, ohne dass sie auch nur eine x86-Instruktion ausführen ...
Noch dass darin Microsoft übermächtig dort ebenso ihre Software darin eingepfercht hat (die ist immerhin auch für ARM-, MIPS-, Power-Prozessorarchitekturen ausgelegt).

MFG Bobo(2008 )


----------

